# Garage Organization



## aviadstark (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a great website to recommend to everybody if you're looking for all sorts of garage specialty products when doing your garage remodeling projects: www.garage-organization.com. i've personally bought stuff off the site - the prices are great and so is the customer service.


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone got some bread to go with that spam?


----------



## aviadstark (Dec 8, 2009)

nope - no spam - actual projects. i am a garage enthusiast myself and i thought it would be a great idea for the the company i work for to partake in some social media forums and become an actual contributing member especially for people who have product questions or installation questions. i am also sure i can learn a lot from the people on this forum...

thanks for the warm welcome...


----------



## RUNACQH (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice stuff, but a little out of my price range...


----------



## aviadstark (Jan 16, 2010)

I know the site is updated frequently although fairly new. They do offer free shipping on almost everything though... If the Gladiator GarageWorks stuff is too expensive I'd go with the Ulti-MATE Garage Cabinets or Ulti-MATE Garage Pro cabinets...


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Feb 4, 2010)

You have a great stuff there buddy. keep it up. You can promote your services at classified ads if you want.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 15, 2010)

So how many of you here tried to purchase on that site? 

And I guess this is on the wrong section of the forum.


----------

